

Firefox falters, falls to record low in overall browser share - tosh
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9249566/Firefox_falters_falls_to_record_low_in_overall_browser_share?utm_content=buffer5b13c&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
greatdox
Ever since it was found out Brandon Eich contributed $1000 to Prop 8 people
decided to quit using Firefox and use something else instead. Even if Eich
resigned people still hate Mozilla for being gay-bashing bigots.

I have a lot of friends who tell me they won't use Firefox or anything else
from Mozilla because they aren't gay friendly. I should note those friends are
not technical but are political experts.

------
higherpurpose
I guess the adoption of HTML5 DRM didnt't "help" as much as they thought it
would?

~~~
johnny22
that isn't in any generally available release yet, so it doesn't make sense to
even mention it.

